# Most Loathed Christmas Song



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not to be outdone by Costa, what Christmas song makes you groan the most?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Anything by Sir Cliff.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I hate that little drummer boy song. Also the one about cavalry (not sure of the name).

Do like a bit of Christmas (W)rapping - I think it's the Waitresses.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

michaelg said:


> Also the one about cavalry (not sure of the name


.....Jona Lewie?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Not any that I loath.................although if I had to choose Mistletoe & Wine would be top of the list


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> .....Jona Lewie?


That's the one!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmmm I've got a very long list of Xmas songs I loathe:

Got to go with Patrick and anything by Sir Harry Webb particularly that abomination that was millenium prayer. So: George Michael and Last Xmas etc, Marys Boy Child-the Boney M version, any badly sung Xmas carols by groups of embarrassed schoolkids in public, Slade's Merry Xmas-heard it far far too many times over the years, When Santa Got Stuck up The Chimmey.

On a different note this one always makes me laugh:


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I loathe Christmas, never mind the songs, so lets just say all of them


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

While we're on the subject...??, can I add Christmas markets. Manchester's has grown each year and this year it occupies every nook and cranny - all selling 'festive' tat (in the main). Edinburgh's is much better - not too big and overpowering. Rant over


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

kikapu said:


> Not any that I loath.................although if I had to choose Mistletoe & Wine would be top of the list


Arghhhhhhhhhhhh - now I can hear it in my head, stop, please!!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

with logs on the fire and gifts in the trees!!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Arghhhhhhhhhhhh - now I can hear it in my head, stop, please!!


Try my youtube link Patrick it is guaranteed to remove Harry Webb from your mind.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Last Christmas... eurgh


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Walking In The Air. Just don't like it.

Also any x-factor finalists Christmas song renditions.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

East 17 - stay another day .

Reason being I worked in Virgin at the time . We were all pushing for oasis - whatever to do Xmas no 1 . A decent song at Xmas for a change . Mid week it looked like it was gonna do it , then the teeny boopers came out and bought the e17 .

In the end counted for nought as oasis only got to no 3 anyway ....


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm with boots here (despite his dodgy posing in those photos)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Read today Noddy from Slade is set to earn in excess of £500k this year alone for 'It's Christmas'.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> I'm with boots here (despite his dodgy posing in those photos)


One - thanks for the agreement on the song , it should have been number one .

Two - there are worse photos than that, when I was in a band myself ( thank god Daren doesn't have them)

Three- i was rocking the post new wave , goth , bono mullet look ( that's what I remember anyway , and I'm sticking to it )

There should be a phot thread , forum members as confused teenagers on here !


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

No... Don't make me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> No... Don't make me


Make you what ...........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Read today Noddy from Slade is set to earn in excess of £500k this year alone for 'It's Christmas'.


He can spend that on CUPPA SOUPS....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Put my confused teenager pictures up... I can't take much more humiliation


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Boots you are still confused


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Earlier posts today confirm that


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Boots you are still confused


Did you know there is such a thing as 'Erickson's confusion technique'? Boots must have studied with him.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Boots you are still confused


You leave Richard alone....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Read today Noddy from Slade is set to earn in excess of £500k this year alone for 'It's Christmas'.


IT'S CHRIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSMAAAAAASSS!

(he probably just earned another 10p in royalties from me singing that)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> IT'S CHRIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSMAAAAAASSS!
> 
> (he probably just earned another 10p in royalties from me singing that)


Will send you Noddy's address so you can pay up


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

OK.... Going against the topics title - Favourite Christmas song anyone?

For me (predictably some might say) - The Kinks - Father Christmas. As with all Kinks songs; fantastic music with superb lyrics that put a smile on my face. Ray Davis is a music genius.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretenders 2000 Miles is a nostalgic favourite of mine as I was probably about 12 when it was released in the early 80's.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Pretenders 2000 Miles is a nostalgic favourite of mine as I was probably about 12 when it was released in the early 80's.


Good choice Urbs... And that makes us about the same age!


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Pretenders 2000 Miles is a nostalgic favourite of mine as I was probably about 12 when it was released in the early 80's.


...aren't you about 1500 miles out ?

My least favourite would be Maria why-sing-one-note-when-ten-will-do Carey's 'All I want for Christmas'.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not really into Xmas songs but I'll opt for Greg Lake's I Believe In Father Christmas, its actually a song against the over commercialisation of Xmas so what the feck he would put in the song now when compared to when he wrote it.

For clarification this was in the response to Xmas songs liked.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

andyt23 said:


> ...aren't you about 1500 miles out ?
> 
> My least favourite would be Maria why-sing-one-note-when-ten-will-do Carey's 'All I want for Christmas'.


??? Which one of their Xmas singles are you referring to 500 or 3500miles?









yes agree on Maria's Xmas warbling drives me insane.

@Charlie yes 71 is a fine vintage year


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Donny and Marie Osmond.......nuff said!!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Donny and Marie Osmond.......nuff said!!


Oh thanks Systemic!... that's now stuck in my head


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

mike 100 said:


> Oh thanks Systemic!... that's now stuck in my head


You've done the same to me. Aaghhh!

I have a hate love thing (maybe love is too strong a term) with Shaking Stevens Merry Xmas Everyone. I remember him appearing on TOTP and having to just march round on the spot while the mid song interlude was on My consolation to hearing it over and over again is that he doesn't get paid royalties on it.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not a Christmas song but one that was around at Christmas time and was played to death.

Pink Floyd - brick in the wall

That song brings back all the bad teenage memories rather than the good ones


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Any of them, can't even cope with the pogues anymore.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Bony F,,,,,,, M. Crap.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Bony F,,,,,,, M. Crap.


Although Rasputin by them is genius, a song and a history lesson all in one song.......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Oh thanks Systemic!... that's now stuck in my head


Profuse apologies Mike - should have known better!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Although Rasputin by them is genius, a song and a history lesson all in one song.......


Priceless, Boots, priceless.


----------

